
Digispark Pro – tiny, Arduino ready, mobile and usb dev board - ph0rque
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/digistump/digispark-pro-tiny-arduino-ready-mobile-and-usb-de
======
makomk
Interesting. They appear to be using a software USB-serial implementation on
an ATtiny; last time I checked that didn't work on some OSes because CDC
serial on a USB low-speed device violated the USB spec.

------
pmorici
It's sort of surprising to me how many of these kinds of things there are out
there that are apparently successful. I guess the key is that they make it
accessible to a wider audience by making it Arduino compatible so you don't
need to be a full on EE to make use of it like you might if you bought a raw
Atmel AVR chip off digi-key or something like that.

~~~
artificialidiot
Not that you need to be an EE when the devices are integrated this much and
vendors provide reference implementations but it is worth the money to get a
decently built PCB quickly instead of doing it yourself.

------
perone
For those who are interested, there is also another one called Femtoduino,
very small too: [http://www.femtoduino.com/](http://www.femtoduino.com/)

------
7952
It is not clear what they mean by "Mobile Development Ready". Does that mean I
can use it with a 3G radio? If so how?

~~~
phorese
From the Kickstarter page:

> With Bluetooth Classic, BLE, and Wi-Fi shields and examples for Android and
> iPhone - and USB Serial (built-in) connectivity for Android (devices with
> USB OTG supporting Serial devices) .

------
artificialidiot
Funny how those wireless "shields" have 10x performance of the AVRs on the
main board.

